# installing a winch



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

i`ve got a 300 sportsman with a manual plow on it and just got a winch for it. can anyone give me any advice on how to mount it. are there any " rule of thumb " things i should follow?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Might want to just keep using the manual handle......its pretty hard on the winch cable plowing with it......I have a winch on mine and wish I had just the manual handle......but as long as you have the mounting kit and want to go that route its not all that hard to get it on......as long as you have a few tools and some mechanical abilities:lol:......Mack


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

don`t really want to use it to plow with just that the lift bracket is down on the front too. i don`t have a kit for it. can i put the winch on and still use the plow?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

dburroak said:


> don`t really want to use it to plow with just that the lift bracket is down on the front too. i don`t have a kit for it. can i put the winch on and still use the plow?




Yes you can with ease.......they are fairly easy to install....

I use the 3000 lb Superwinch on my Grizzly to raise and lower a 60 in. Cycle Country blade.....works like a charm....

Plus I winched a lot of downed trees etc with the winch, they are handy...


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

most important thing is watch were you run your wires. keep them away from anything that gets hot. and tie them up good.

if you are just going to use it for plowing during the winter i'd remove the cable and put a short piece in its place


----------

